# Pro Club Challenge



## ProClubGolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi,

Pro Club are working with the PGA and Sky Sports to bring together The Pro Club Golf Challenge (www.proclubgolfchallenge.com)

The event gives supporters of all the 32 of the UK’s Premier League clubs the opportunity to represent their favourite club in the event, which will be run by the PGA and televised by Sky Sports.

I would be interested to hear your comments.

Many thanks, Derek McQuade, Pro Club Ltd


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Is it just me or does this look like spam?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Derek,

Your link isn't working...


----------



## ProClubGolf (Feb 28, 2007)

*Link*

Hi,
The link to the golf event should read proclub : UK golf and football tournament 2007
Sorry for the confusion. :thumbsup:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm a member of one of the courses you have listed, I will be up there tonight and see if they have any details of this.

Looks quite promising.

What do you get for your money? £165 per head gives you what exactly?


----------



## ProClubGolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Entry fee gets you into the final round of a straight knockout PGA championship, with food on arrival, all day buffet dinner, freebies etc and Sky Sports cameras at your back.
Winners go on to Sky Sports televised all expenses paid final in Europe.
Which is your golf club and do you have a favourite football club?
Ex players will be there on the day too, to welcome you and cheer you on.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm a member of the hertfordshire.


----------



## ProClubGolf (Feb 28, 2007)

The Hertfordshire is of excellent standard, Great course and facilities.
I'm looking forward to going back there in May and June for the tournament.
Thanks for showing an interest in it Moderator. Maybe see you there.
Regards, Derek.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok I apologise for calling it spam...it looked like that earlier though.


----------

